# ignition switch removal and 1 needed ASAP PLEASE 86 5Ks



## Exile AutoWerks (May 31, 2003)

Someone stole my key for my 5k I just bought. I need a replacement and instructions to remove one....
ANYONE????


----------



## Exile AutoWerks (May 31, 2003)

*Re: ignition switch removal and 1 needed ASAP PLEASE 86 5Ks (krautstyle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ignition switch removal and 1 needed ASAP PLEASE 86 5Ks (krautstyle)*

You need to drill a hole in the side of the steering column which holds the switch there should be an X on the spot. see this thread.
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...=6407


----------



## Exile AutoWerks (May 31, 2003)

*Re: ignition switch removal and 1 needed ASAP PLEASE 86 5Ks (yodasfro)*

The switch is IN the dash not on the column. I dont know I read the post and it all seemed about the column???
Thanks for the reply though.


----------

